

Ask HN: Which is the most suitable day to launch my startup publicly? - pushkargaikwad

I am about to launch my product officially and was wondering which can be the best day since I want to avoid weekends and monday may be too busy for everyone. Any suggestions ?
======
saturdayplace
The single announcement you make isn't statistically likely to make a
difference in your product's success. You're better off just getting something
out the door and iterating based on actual user feedback.

"The best time to plant a tree is 20 years ago. The second-best time is now."
\- An old proverb

~~~
pushkargaikwad
Thanks, I certainly understand that, since we only launch it once, I want to
make sure I get the timing right.

~~~
saturdayplace
My point is that the timing doesn't matter as much as you probably think it
does.

------
zindlerb
Now.

~~~
ASquare
What zindlerb said. There is no right day. Also not sure what you mean by
"launch". Read this for what I mean by my question:
[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/03/dont-
launch.htm...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/03/dont-launch.html)

------
Skeletor
Yesterday.

------
JSeymourATL
Tuesday morning @ 7:30am -- bright & early, invite folks for strong primo
coffee!

~~~
pushkargaikwad
I was thinking the same. So Tuesday Morning it is.

